

How We Made Github Fast (2009) - turingbook
http://github.com.sharedcopy.com/blog/8a00227f0d320fa18a49c9500039d315.html

======
devicenull
Why not link to the original page: <https://github.com/blog/530-how-we-made-
github-fast> , instead of some random website with lines drawn all over the
article? What exactly is sharedcopy adding to this article?

~~~
turingbook
Thanks for pointing the original page which I did know before.

